# Минусовки, аранжировка минусовок



## bayanika (28 Авг 2009)

Дороги коллеги! Расскажите пожалуйста как сделать минусовку самостоятельно, какие программы для этого нужны?


----------



## PSV_Akkord (12 Дек 2009)

Самый быстрый (но не очень качественный, к тому же действует чтобы убрать одну какую либо частоту (напр. голос)) - использовать Virtual Dj, в нем есть функция удаления голоса с мелодии. Также,если имеются ноты для всех инструментов "виртуального ансамбля", минус можно набирать в Guitar Pro буквально по нотке. Немного долго,зато легко можно будет изменить темп мелодии, инструменты "ансамбля" и т.д.


----------



## Комбриг (14 Дек 2009)

bayanika писал:


> Расскажите пожалуйста как сделать минусовку самостоятельно


Для начала нужно иметь муз. образование или, по крайней мере, большую исполнительскую практику (десятки лет!). Работа в софте - специфическая. Она предполагает, что с нотной грамотой автор - на "ТЫ"!
bayanika писал:


> какие программы для этого нужны?


Сперва - нотный редактор (Финале, Сибелиус), чтобы создавать миди-болванку проекта. Затем - секвенсор (Сонар, Кьюбэйс, Нуэндо или один из десятков подобных), чтобы обрабатывать миди. Многие используют киборд, сразу набивая звуки в секвенсор. 
Затем начинается адская(!) работа по вылизыванию проекта, в смысле динамики, контроллеров, правильных тембров, балансировки каналов, подставления сэмплов и т. д. Всё это зовётся: МАСТЕРИНГ и СВЕДЕНИЕ.

Вы уверены, что хотите всем этим заниматься, bayanika?


----------



## bayanika (18 Дек 2009)

Насколько важно знание гармонии (голосоведение, параллельные квинты, октавы, удвоенные терцовые тона)? Хочется создавать минус не забивкой партитуры, а сочинять, аранжировать.


----------



## Akkord26 (19 Дек 2009)

конечно знание гармонии важно,но порой параллельные квинты звучат красиво,как и любые другие... смотря в каком стиле писать ,
а вообще тонкостей много!


----------



## Комбриг (20 Дек 2009)

*bayanika*, вы опять не дали о себе никакой информации:
1. Муз. образование?
2. Каким инструментом и в каком объёме владеете?
3. Подбираете ли на слух?
4. Есть ли практика исполнения (соло, бэнд)?
5. Какой у вас компьютер?
6. Какой музыкальный софт УЖЕ имеете?

Как сами понимаете, не зная всего этого, советовать вам не могу.
Однако, зайдите сюда:
http://bayanac.borda.ru/?0-6
...и внимательно перечитайте все темы. Особенно "Тусовки"! Там я помогаю и консультирую таких людей, как вы.


----------



## bayanika (22 Дек 2009)

1. Муз. образование: 5 лет муз. школы, 2 курса муз. колледжа.
2. Каким инструментом и в каком объёме владеете: баян - 5 лет муз. школы, 2 курса муз. колледжа; гитара - могу зажать аккорды.
3. Подбираете ли на слух: пытаюсь, начало получаться.
4. Есть ли практика исполнения (соло, бэнд): конкурсы, концерты, халтура в очень слабом ансамбле. Что такое бэнд - I don't know.
5. Какой у вас компьютер: Athlon 2 ядра.
6. Какой музыкальный софт УЖЕ имеете: Guitar Pro, Sibelius, Adobe Audition.


----------



## acco (22 Дек 2009)

*bayanika*
Для того что бы написать качественный минус, мой совет вам - 
зарегистрируйтесь на http://forum.plus-msk.ru
Там очень много настоящих профи в этом деле!

Потом нам не забудьте рассказать как минусы создавать! (купить MIDI-клаву, софт какой и т.д.)


----------



## bayanika (22 Дек 2009)

Премного благодарен!


----------



## Комбриг (23 Дек 2009)

*bayanika*, у вас есть практически всё, чтобы начать создавать миди-файлы! 
БЭНД = ВИА (вокально-инструментальный ансамбль). Практика игры там полезна, потому что возникает понимание, как работают инструменты в ансамбле.

*Вадим*, на forum.plus-msk.ru никто не будет ОБУЧАТЬ новичка писать файлы! 
Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Там очень много настоящих профи в этом деле!


Они "слишком" настоящие и решают свои *сугубо внутренние* проблемы.


----------



## Magistr (23 Дек 2009)

bayanika писал:


> Насколько важно знание гармонии (голосоведение, параллельные квинты, октавы, удвоенные терцовые тона)? Хочется создавать минус не забивкой партитуры, а сочинять, аранжировать.



Моё мнение, очень важно. не только знание гармонии но и в первую очередь знание диапазона каждого инструмента. в этом деле качество приходит с опытом. начните с примитивных минусов, а там решите надо оно вам или нет.


----------



## acco (23 Дек 2009)

Ну не знаю... как бы гармония это хорошо.. 

Но в наше время синтезатор с авто-аккомпанементом - это лучший варимант для новичков!

Так как уверяю вас - с програмами будите сидеть просто очень много времени + для того что бы звучало качественно а не как дешевка - придется приобрести минимум как за 100$ звуковую карту. . ну и MIDI клавиатуру за 100-150$ !


----------



## Комбриг (23 Дек 2009)

Господа, я считаю, у нас происходит путаница в терминологии!

*bayanika* хочет научиться АРАНЖИРОВАТЬ музыку. Так называемый "минус" или "плюс" - конечные продукты аранжировки, в формате мр3. 
Но перескочить стадию МИДИ не удасться! Не имеет значения: набивать ли её с миди-киборда или расписывать в софте.

bayanika может начинать уже сегодня, поскольку уже имеет Sibelius. Всё что ему надо - это человек, к которому можно показать свои креативы и который может исправить его ошибки и показать, как НАДО делать. Короче, консультант.

Пускай обратится в plus-msk.ru, дело полезное. Отрицательный результат тоже пригодится...


----------



## bayanika (23 Дек 2009)

У меня есть простенький синтезатор YAMAHA PSR-295. Что мне конкретно надо, чтобы тембр его инструментов" обработать и скомпоновать? 
Комбриг, каково Ваше мнение насчёт: 
Насколько важно знание гармонии (голосоведение, параллельные квинты, октавы, удвоенные терцовые тона)? Хочется создавать минус не забивкой партитуры, а сочинять, аранжировать.


----------



## acco (23 Дек 2009)

Комбриг писал:


> Пускай обратится в plus-msk.ru, дело полезное. Отрицательный результат тоже пригодится...


На землю спуститесь! Послушайте свои минуса в начале... 
То что вы создаете - это начальный уровень! Пусть человек посоветуется с профи!

bayanika писал:


> Хочется создавать минус не забивкой партитуры, а сочинять, аранжировать.


Вот вам тогда учебник по аранжировке -
Олейников К. - Аранжировка (для эстрадного оркестра)

По другим вопросам, я вам ответил - *forum.plus-msk.ru* , так как там профи, а здесь вы такого уровня не найдете, не одного человека! 
Вам там разложат все по полочкам- что нужно знать, что не нужно и какой софт и оборудование!
+ пользуйтесь там поиском, подобные тем там очень много и на них есть ответы!

Когда на plus-msk.ru ознакомитесь с мастерством - расскажите и нам, так как многим будет интересно.

Тема закрыта.


----------

